
Ask HN: SARS-CoV-2 survives only 4hrs on copper. Why not change handles? - msandford
There&#x27;s a ton of research that copper (and brass and bronze) fittings kill bacteria and viruses.  Why aren&#x27;t hospitals, public buildings, grocery stores, etc all installing copper or brass or bronze surfaces everywhere?<p>Yes I know it would cost a lot of money, but so is the economy grinding to a halt.  That&#x27;s definitely not free.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.medrxiv.org&#x2F;content&#x2F;10.1101&#x2F;2020.03.09.20033217v2.full.pdf<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Antimicrobial_properties_of_copper<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.telegraph.co.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;health&#x2F;news&#x2F;9762689&#x2F;Fit-brass-fixtures-to-cut-superbugs-say-scientists.html
======
notahacker
It's not an alternative to the economy grinding to a halt, because microbes
(including COVID-19) transmit efficiently through other means, as well as from
touching copper surfaces that have had microbes deposited on them within a few
minutes as opposed to several hours (which is most handles and many surfaces
in most busy public places). Still a worthwhile consideration, but handwashing
instructions guidelines are probably more useful than assuming the slow-acting
antimicrobial properties of certain surfaces will relieve us of the need.

------
zeved
unfortunately copper readily oxidizes in atmosphere to form carbonates
(green), by touching would form sulfides (black). in general copper compounds
can leach through the skin and are toxic (although in large amounts) to humans
too, not just to bacteria and other microbes. brass however might be safer for
long term touch. i actually saw quite a few brass handles in old buildings'
doors in europe

------
muzani
It seems to be more economical and safer to just put everyone in a bio suit
and disinfect everything, which they do even in lesser clinics here. They're
reusable in future pandemics too. COVID-19 is not the worst case.

~~~
jonahlibrach
We should just throw everyone in a hazmat suit and continue our everyday
lives!

